# Help with : Wizard of Oz party and yard decoration ideas



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

This year I am being The Wicked Witch of the West. I need idea's on how to decorate my house inside and out. Has anyone did an OZ house before ? Where can I buy a authentic looking time clock like the witch had ( it must have red sand) . Any idea's appreciated.


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

Seriously no one has any ideas ? No one has done this


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Just saw this, I've seen a couple OZ references before but not sure where. Give me some time to see what I can find...great theme by the way


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I love this idea  the clock you're thinking of is called an hourglass, try searching ebay for them, you might not find a replica but you could probably find something with red sand and then maybe paint the outside!


You could do the yellow brick road starting at the end of your driveway or front garden, and leading into the house and into each room - you could use yellow fabric for this indoors, and yellow chalk outside.


Hm.... then indoors you could theme each room around each character or place in the movie? Like Scarecrows field, the Tinman in the woods, the Emerald City...


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

you must have flying monkeys


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

There's a tutorial on pinterest for making an hourglass out of 2 (2 liter soda bottle tops glued together, add red sand and glue on some foam board or wooden disks for ends

The flying monkeys would be great climbing on the house you could use kids costumes or for a more bugbet friendly option cut outs (also on pinterest)

Other things I thought of was

A poppy field (made of tissue paper)
The witches legs under the house
You could have the scarecrow with his stuffing all torn out so it's a little creepier
Green lights 
There are loads of tutorials for lollipops made from pool noodles if you want to reference the lollipop guild

I may need to watch the movie, sadly I can't remember much


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

This is a great theme.
all above are must I did think of a couple of more

Melt trash bags into a pile with a pail of water next to it with broom stick and witch hat on top of melt.
Dorothy's basket and tinman's oil can.
and of course you should have the wizard and his curtain or even the projection. Also include the heart and diploma and badge of courage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

milosalem00 said:


> Seriously no one has any ideas ? No one has done this


Are you wanting to decorate like the castle the Witch lived in? From the original movies or the new?

I didn't see the new yet. All I remember from the original was:

1. Haunted forest outside the castle with the "I'd turn back if I were you!" sign.

2. Drawbridge

3 Soldiers guarding castle marching

4. Monkeys

5. Dungeon/room Dorothy was locked in with hourglass

6. Stone flooring, steps, and walls. Flaming torches on walls, bucket of water

7. Crystal ball witch used. Grandin Road has one in their previews and maybe selling one.

http://www.andrewgarvey.com/wizard/characters/TheflyingmonkeysProfile.html Here is a pic of a red curtain and some large open books behind the witch.

I would watch the parts of the movies when Dorothy is in the castle and look at the witches' room decor. I saw a huge bird statue behind her in one pic I found. maybe there are details you can find to flesh out your vision!

I'd def make a haunted forest outside my door and try to get the track of the guards marching and chanting to play as the guests approach.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

double post


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

This sounds like an interesting and awesome theme. I can't think of any ideas right now, but if I come up with anything I will let you know.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

you could add some wings to something like this


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/805619/wizard-of-oz-haunted-forest-sign

Wizard Of Oz -Haunted Forest Sign


The Wizard Of Oz -Haunted Forest Sign includes sign. This is an officially licensed Wizard of Oz product.

$14.99


more stuff from Buycostumes.com

http://www.buycostumes.com/c/decorations-party/_/N-6j/Ntt-wizard+of+oz



Guy who did your theme- sort of- good pics

http://surfcityfamily.wordpress.com/2012/10/31/halloween-house-in-fountain-valley/



Etsy page of Wizard of OZ http://www.etsy.com/search/?includes[0]=tags&search_query=wizard+of+oz+decorations&page=1

Etsy page Wicked Witch of West http://www.etsy.com/search?q=wicked...0]=tags&search_query=wizard of oz decorations


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

Classic OZ theme. I am being the wicked witch. I have that licensed OZ costume ( last year I was tin man, the year before Dorothy). I would like to make the outside of my house look kinda witches castle and creepy. I have three full sized walgreens skeleton's but I dont have the lion,tinman ( man costume) or scarecrow to dress them in. I thought about making them stand some how, and have them just be skeletons like I got them. I have the Dorothy outfit to throw onto one like skeleton Dorothy. I thought about making like tomb stones with Dorothy,Lion,Scarecrow, Lion on them. I do need my decor to be fairly cost effective, I just spend all my money on Boney Bunch and Hallmark Ornaments ( there are 6 OZ hallmark ornaments this year). I appreciate the idea's so far. I saw a few things online but they all seemed really hard to do or really expensive. I appreciate all thoughts. 

Inside I wouldnt mind doing yellow brick road up to haunted forrest but I have no idea how to quickly cheaply make tree's. I generally have that room roll stuff all over my house but have been unable to find oz room roll. Any idea's welcome.


----------



## milosalem00 (Feb 4, 2012)

Also I know you guys make foam headstones. Ive seen posts about it, and i even checked for the foam at home depot they had the pink and the blue. I just dont know how to get started


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

buy foam first pink or blue dosen't matter.LOL. Then draw out a tombstone shape and cut out with exacto knife. Shave edges of cut tombstone with hand held cheese grater from dollar tree.
then draw out the letters and epitaph for each character. then paint with grey paint. you can carve out cracks and paint with black paint on all indented shapes.
Check the home depot lowes mismatch paint for extremely good deals. That should get you started with the tombstones.
as far as cheap I got that covered. go to your local feed stores and ask if you can sweep the floor by the hay for your scarecrow. shop garage sales or thrift stores for the clothing. you would be surprised on what you can find.
I made a flying monkey costume with a pillow case, felt and a hot glue gun. print off pictures of the monkeys and go from there. 
Just let me know what you want to build and I will see if I can come up with cheap idea for it


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

milosalem00 said:


> Classic OZ theme. I am being the wicked witch. I have that licensed OZ costume ( last year I was tin man, the year before Dorothy). I would like to make the outside of my house look kinda witches castle and creepy. I have three full sized walgreens skeleton's but I dont have the lion,tinman ( man costume) or scarecrow to dress them in. I thought about making them stand some how, and have them just be skeletons like I got them. I have the Dorothy outfit to throw onto one like skeleton Dorothy. I thought about making like tomb stones with Dorothy,Lion,Scarecrow, Lion on them. I do need my decor to be fairly cost effective, I just spend all my money on Boney Bunch and Hallmark Ornaments ( there are 6 OZ hallmark ornaments this year). I appreciate the idea's so far. I saw a few things online but they all seemed really hard to do or really expensive. I appreciate all thoughts.
> 
> Inside I wouldnt mind doing yellow brick road up to haunted forrest but I have no idea how to quickly cheaply make tree's. I generally have that room roll stuff all over my house but have been unable to find oz room roll. Any idea's welcome.


If possible, cut smaller trees down from wooded area and use them to make the forest.
I cut the trees down with my husband and stick them in buckets purchased from walmart or home depot. You can fill the buckets with dirt or rocks and paint the outside of the buckets brown and arrange twigs, shrubs, leaf pile around the bucket to disguise it and and add foresty flavor.



tombstone tutorial: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/618-building-painting-tombstones-tutorial.html

If you go to youtube you will find TONS of tombstone tutorials! this guy has lots of views http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At6wfYdcYik


Go to an office supply store and buy a roll of yellow bulletin board paper. http://www.mpmschoolsupplies.com/p-..._medium=base&gclid=CN37yqXY17gCFS1p7AodFjMAog I do not know if this fits your budget...

also these for Party City- cheaper! http://www.partycity.com/search.do?query=yellow+table+cloth

Here is an AWESOME soundpage for the Wizard of OZ!

http://www.wendyswizardofoz.com/sound.htm

It has the Guard's march, the Wicked witch flying, etc!
http://www.wendyswizardofoz.com/sounds/party.mp3


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I did a take on the Wizard Of Oz theme last year, I made mine a little more Halloween focused than the movie. Here is the link, http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-wizard-oz-themed-walk-through-how-ideas.html to the thread I stared earlier this year, explaing what I did for my party with some pictures. Here is a link to an hour glass with red sand http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...w-snd-led/?w=Sand&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:Sand Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

milosalem00 said:


> This year I am being The Wicked Witch of the West. I need idea's on how to decorate my house inside and out. Has anyone did an OZ house before ? Where can I buy a authentic looking time clock like the witch had ( it must have red sand) . Any idea's appreciated.


Here's an hour glass with real sand and it's almost 10" tall from Spirit : *http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pa-reaper-hour-gls-w-snd-led/*

Eric


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Good find Wolfbeard! I like that even for my regular haunt!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Check bridal shops. There are hourglass kits for weddings that are sometimes reasonably priced.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

For the red sand may I suggest red ice cream sprinkles:








Or red sugar:








Both available at your local wally world. After you use them for your hour glass, you can reuse them for baking Christmas cookies!

Good Luck, Marc V.


----------

